# Το νήμα των κινηματογραφικών τίτλων (και) περιλήψεων



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2013)

Το _Snakes on a Plane_ βγήκε πράγματι με τον τίτλο του αμετάφραστο στις ελληνικές αίθουσες; Χρειάζεται λέτε υποσημείωση σε βιβλίο;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 16, 2013)

Έτσι φαίνεται, βγήκε αμετάφραστο. Άγνωστοι αι βουλαί των εταιρειών διανομής. Υποσημείωση με μετάφραση του τίτλου εννοείς; Ίσως χρειάζεται.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2013)

Η συγκεκριμένη ταινία αναφέρεται ως παράδειγμα απλού σεναρίου — ποια άλλη, αμερικάνικη αλλά γνωστότερη στα καθ' ημάς, μπορώ να βάλω στη θέση της;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 16, 2013)

Ποια χαρακτηριστικά έχει το απλό σενάριο; Έλλειψη σοβαρής πλοκής; Αναμενόμενη εξέλιξη;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2013)

Το ότι μπορείς να το περιγράψεις με μια πρόταση. :)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 16, 2013)

Όλες οι ταινίες του Στίβεν Σιγκάλ :)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 16, 2013)

Ωραίο θέμα, οι ταινίες που μπορείς να τις περιγράψεις με μια πρόταση, που περιέχεται μάλιστα στον τίτλο τους. 

Ξεκινάω εγώ: Ο δολοφόνος με το πριόνι.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2013)

Καλό! :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2013)

Από την άλλη, έχουμε τη συλλογή σ' αυτό το ιστολόγιο:
http://www.postmodernbarney.com/2009/04/uncomfortable-plot-summaries/

Με την εξής logline για τον _Τιτανικό_:

TITANIC: Crazy old widow disregards lifelong memories of husband, children, and grandchildren in favor of that one time she fucked a bum.


----------



## daeman (Apr 16, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Το _Snakes on a Plane_ βγήκε πράγματι με τον τίτλο του αμετάφραστο στις ελληνικές αίθουσες; Χρειάζεται λέτε υποσημείωση σε βιβλίο;





Zazula said:


> Το ότι μπορείς να το περιγράψεις με μια πρόταση. :)



Πάντως, εξαιρετικό παράδειγμα, ο τίτλος λέει τα πάντα τα φίδια όλα σε μία φράση. Ίσως να τον κρατούσα, μεταφράζοντας τον σε παρένθεση.

Παρέμπ:
In some cases a working title may ultimately be used as the official title, as in the case of the films _Cloverfield_, _High School Musical_, and *Snakes on a Plane* (_at the insistence of leading man, Samuel L. Jackson, who joked that he took the role for the working title alone_, after he learned the title was going to be changed to _Pacific Air Flight 121_ upon release)...


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2013)

Απόλαυσε κριτική του Bradshaw (πώς να το μεταγράψεις, διάβολε) από την Guardian:

There comes a time for every beady-eyed critic and cultural commentator when he or she has to accept that not every plane-crisis film is a terrorism metaphor, or a reflection of the post-9/11 mindset.

As Sigmund Freud once said, sometimes a cigar is just a cigar, and sometimes a film with the silly but entertaining title of Snakes on a Plane, is just a silly but entertaining film about snakes on a plane. Come to think of it, though, one of the nastiest little airborne critturs is identified by the FBI's snake expert as "from the Middle East". Is that what they call positive profiling?

Notoriously, this movie was not shown to the media in advance, ostensibly so that it could first of all be shown to the fans: that phenomenal snakes-on-a-plane blog-army, whose web-borne enthusiasm caught on to the idea when it was still just an idea, then promoted, and indeed partly created the movie. Its director and producers supposedly submitted to the collective blogocratic wisdom about what should go in it.

Is that true? Or just flattery to get loads of free web-publicity? Anyway, it is theoretically the first Wikipedia-ised movie, created by the users themselves. The suits reportedly scanned the fan-sites for what should go in the script, and agreed to one blogger's suggestion that, at some stage, supercop Samuel L Jackson should definitely say: "I have had it with these motherfuckin' snakes on this motherfuckin' plane" - a gem that could be dropped anywhere into the dialogue.

Without the film to see, journalists had thrown their energies into dreaming up new versions: raccoons on a bus, frogs on a microlite, etc. A friend of mine suggested a Michael Moore-style documentary denouncing the decline in airline food: Snacks on a Plane.


----------



## Earion (Apr 17, 2013)

nickel said:


> Εγώ είμαι στο άλλο ανέκδοτο: Βρείτε την ταινία από την περιγραφή μιας πρότασης. Αρχίζουμε πάντα με ευκολάκι.



Η αγαπημένη μου περιγραφή:

Αναποφάσιστος πρίγκιπας σκοτώνει τη μητέρα του κι άλλους τρεις και σπρώχνει την αρραβωνιαστικά του στην τρέλα.Συνολικά στο έργο, οχτώ πτώματα.

Από πού είναι;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 17, 2013)

CSI Δανιμαρκία.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 17, 2013)

Λακωνικοί τίτλοι που τα λένε όλα:
Ο Πύργος της Κολάσεως (Κόλαση, μιλάμε:laugh: )
Μονολεκτικοί τίτλοι που τα λένε όλα:
Σεισμός
Καταιγίδα
Άλιεν

Συμπληρώστε.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 17, 2013)

Σίσι, η πονεμένη αυτοκράτειρα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Σίσι, η πονεμένη αυτοκράτειρα.


Έκανε βαβά το καλό μου;


Τέλος πάντων, εγώ μετέφερα τα μηνύματα και στον τίτλο έδωσα το σκοπό του νήματος λακωνικά. Βουρ!


----------



## SBE (Apr 17, 2013)

Εννοείται ότι αφού έγινε αναφορά στα φίδια, βάζουμε αυτό πρώτα:






Και συνεχίζουμε...
Η επίθεση του γιγαντιαίου μουσακά
The Englishman Who Went Up a Hill and Came Down a Mountain
We bought a Zoo
Alien vs Predator
Η δολοφονία του Τζέσι Τζέιμς από τον δειλό Ρόμπερτ Φορντ


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2013)

SBE said:


> The Englishman Who Went Up a Hill and Came Down a Mountain


Εκτός του ότι είναι αγαπημένη ταινία, είναι επίσης και ένας περιγραφικότατος τίτλος, που υπερτερεί σε σχέση με το _Snakes on a Plane_ γιατί είναι μια ιστορία με αρχή και τέλος.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 17, 2013)

Ο μπαμπάς λείπει ταξίδι για δουλειές.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 17, 2013)

Πάρτι για εργένηδες. 

Ταξίδι στο κέντρο της γης. 

Οι Πειρατές της Καραϊβικής.


----------



## OldBullLee (Apr 17, 2013)

Piranhas
Deep Throat (όχι των Πιράνχας)


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 17, 2013)

Οι τρεις ταφές του Μελκιάδες Εστράδα

Και φυσικά το _Kill Bill_


----------



## SBE (Apr 18, 2013)

Από τις ελληνικές
Οι Γερμανοί ξανάρχονται
Κουράστηκα να σκοτώνω τους αγαπητικούς σου


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 18, 2013)

ΟΚ, αλλά είπαμε ο τίτλος να τα λέει όλα. Το "Κουράστηκα να σκοτώνω τους αγαπητικούς σου" δεν είναι πολύ σαφής, δεν καταλαβαίνουμε αν μιλάει ο σύζυγος στη σύζυγο, ο πατέρας στην κόρη, η μητέρα στην κόρη ή κάποιος εραστής στην ερωμένη του.


----------



## Earion (Apr 18, 2013)

Ωραία, τότε προς απάντησή σου, Αλεξάνδρα, *Παρακαλώ, γυναίκες, μην κλαίτε!*


----------



## bernardina (Apr 18, 2013)

Αμάρτησα για το παιδί μου!
Οδύσσεια ενός ξεριζωμένου


----------



## JimAdams (Apr 18, 2013)

Γυναίκες στα πρόθυρα νευρικής κρίσης
Τρελό γουίκεντ στου Μπέρνι
Ο Ουίλι Ουόνκα και το εργοστάσιο σοκολάτας
Κάποτε στην Άγρια Δύση
4 γάμοι και μια κηδεία


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2013)

JimAdams said:


> 4 γάμοι και μια κηδεία


Καλά πας.


----------



## SBE (Apr 18, 2013)

Όλα τα επεισόδια του _Αγάπη μου συρρίκνωσα τα παιδιά_.
Γκοτζίλα εναντίον Κινγκ Κονγκ
Η διάσωση του στρατιώτη Ράιαν
Ο Ζακ κι η Μίρι γυρίζουν πορνό

Αλλά νομίζω κερδίζει ο πλήρης τίτλος του Μαρά/ Σαντ:
The Persecution and Assassination of Jean-Paul Marat as Performed by the Inmates of the Asylum of Charenton Under the Direction of the Marquis de Sade


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2013)

Ε, ναι! Αυτό αξίζει να εκθέτουμε και την αφίσα του.


----------



## bernardina (May 9, 2013)

Joe Nicolosi watched The Matrix with his 65-year-old mother, had her explain the plot and then animated the results.


----------



## daeman (Jun 14, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Το _Snakes on a Plane_ βγήκε πράγματι με τον τίτλο του αμετάφραστο στις ελληνικές αίθουσες; Χρειάζεται λέτε υποσημείωση σε βιβλίο;


Αν χρειαστούν και γραφήματα (serpentgraphs):




bananagram.deviantart.com/art/Snakes-on-Planes-A-Study-47391401


----------



## daeman (Dec 13, 2016)

https://wronghands1.com/?s=abridged


----------



## Earion (Dec 13, 2016)

*Lord of the Rings* : Too many guys fighting over a ring. Ring thrown down a volcano. World ends.


----------



## daeman (Dec 13, 2016)

...
*Game of Thrones*: Dragons, feuds, incest, swords, sex, all medieval-like. Where will it all end? Who cares?


----------



## daeman (Dec 13, 2016)

...
*Harry Potter*: Magic spells, undead baddies, some game with broomsticks nobody knows the rules of. Moved to America now. When will it end at last?


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2017)

...
Thug Notes’ Pride & Prejudice Summary & Analysis


----------



## daeman (Jul 21, 2017)

...
...και των θεατρικών τίτλων και περιλήψεων:





Korwin Briggs*

Ain’t No Tragedy Like An Ancient Greek Tragedy*
'cause an Ancient Greek tragedy is really darned tragic


----------



## Earion (Jul 22, 2017)

Τρααάτζικ :up:


----------

